# The "I don't own a pipe yet" PIF



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello all, I am a noob on this site but I thought I would put together a small PIF for those who want to try pipe smoking but either don't have the funds or don't know if they want to pull the trigger until they have tried it. 
SO what I am offering is nothing too exciting but it is:
my first pipe (nothing to do back flips over but it works 
a pipe lighter that I bought and havent used 
a czech tool
a leather pipe stand
a few pipe cleaners 
and a couple small tobacco samples enough for a couple bowls of each.
View attachment 65610
View attachment 65610


*So here's how this works, all you need to say is "I'm in" and I will use random.org to generate a post number and thats the winner.* I will ship to either Canada or the USA but if someone in the USA wins I cannot 100% guarentee that it will make it through customs 
*Contest closes Feb 26 @ 9pm pacific time*


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Great shot for all the new pipers!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

really?? no one??


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome idea, I already have a pipe though(1 when I joined, 5 now. dangerous forum this) But I am sure people will show up in time.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Wish you posted early in the week just ordered my first pipe and tobacco.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

I would be in but not sure about the whole USA shipping thing. I live in NJ. After studying your picture looks like I need more than just a pipe and tobacco.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Great idea. I'll give it another bump for those that might be interested...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

Great idea! I tried to give you a RG bump but I've given out too much in the last 24 hours


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Nice job John. Thanks for the PIF.

I wouldn't worry about US customs. I've never had any problems. They've got bigger things to worry about then a couple ounces of pipe tobacco.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

First, RG for a nice try! Second, what's a PIF? 

This might have fared better on the cigar side, since I think most of the posters here have at least a starter package.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Second, what's a PIF?


PIF = Pay It Forward.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Great idea! I tried to give you a RG bump but I've given out too much in the last 24 hours


I got it covered with my allmighty 6RG-power 

But moving it to the contestforum should spark some more interest I think


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

There's a contest forum? 

"Pay it Forward". I've been here before. I asked this question once before -- or maybe I looked it up first. I do remember having to look up "Pay it Forward" to find out what THAT meant. Actually, I think it was an entire "Pay it Forward" thread of some sort and I could make neither heads nor tails of the "inside" jokes, having never seen the movie -- or even, until that time, so much as HEARD of the movie. I have forgotten what "Pay it Forward" connotes now, though. sigh. Does it mean "prepay"? I am always bothered by phrases containing ordinary words that make no sense to me. They're evidence that I'm "out of the loop". ESPECIALLY when there is a universally understood abbreviation for them. :lol:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I think we've been giving away pipes willy nilly and got most of the people who wanted one. Hopefully someone takes you up on this. Great chance to try smoking. And it would be cool if your first pipe ended up being a lot of people's first pipe.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

freestoke said:


> There's a contest forum?
> 
> "Pay it Forward". I've been here before. I asked this question once before -- or maybe I looked it up first. I do remember having to look up "Pay it Forward" to find out what THAT meant. Actually, I think it was an entire "Pay it Forward" thread of some sort and I could make neither heads nor tails of the "inside" jokes, having never seen the movie -- or even, until that time, so much as HEARD of the movie. I have forgotten what "Pay it Forward" connotes now, though. sigh. Does it mean "prepay"? I am always bothered by phrases containing ordinary words that make no sense to me. They're evidence that I'm "out of the loop". ESPECIALLY when there is a universally understood abbreviation for them. :lol:


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/
There's the contest-subforum, <shameful self-advertising> check out the 500-post contest!</shameful self-advertising>
As for pay it forward.IT simply means that instead of repaying a favour or a bomb to the sender you simply do it to someone else. You kind of pay the favour forward.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I have tossed around the idea of dabbling in the pipe realm, but I have just about ZERO knowledge on the subject.....wouldn't even know where to begin. This is a great idea though, and I am adding to your RG for it!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

HugSeal said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/
> There's the contest-subforum, <shameful self-advertising> check out the 500-post contest!</shameful self-advertising>
> As for pay it forward.IT simply means that instead of repaying a favour or a bomb to the sender you simply do it to someone else. You kind of pay the favour forward.


Oh...okay! Thanks, Björn! Makes sense. :tu


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

been batting the idea around; I'm in. 

Most cigar only guys don't roam over here; I just look this way every now and then since I love the community.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok I will add a heads up thread in the cigar forum


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice idea, John!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

The great thing about this PIF is that the same pipe can be forwarded each time and be a lot of people's first pipe.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

So a pipe can be passed from person to person? Do you replace a piece when you do this?

I have been wanting to try a pipe, however I was not really willing to commit.

*I am in.*


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

watchman_01 said:


> So a pipe can be passed from person to person? Do you replace a piece when you do this?
> 
> I have been wanting to try a pipe, however I was not really willing to commit.
> 
> *I am in.*


No the mouth piece is plastic and can be easily cleaned


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

It's about the same as eating with silverware that someone else has used. You clean it well (with alcohol) and you're good to go.


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

i have a crappy burnt out corn cob pipe, can i still put my name in on this?


joshey


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

hipoblaze said:


> i have a crappy burnt out corn cob pipe, can i still put my name in on this?
> 
> joshey


You sure can


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

sweet thanks i appreciate the chance 

joshey


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I love any BOTL that draws attention to the pipe side of puff. Good job John!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

TommyTree said:


> It's about the same as eating with silverware that someone else has used. You clean it well (with alcohol) and you're good to go.


EWWWW!!!mg: I would never be able to know if the pipe was milchig or fleishig. That is a nightmare situation. hahaha


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Kevin Keith said:


> EWWWW!!!mg: I would never be able to know if the pipe was milchig or fleishig. That is a nightmare situation. hahaha


Way to send me to Google.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been wanting to try out a pipe for a while, so I'm in. 

Thanks for the thread and welcome to the forum!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

So we have just over 6 hours left and these are the contestants so far..
since there were way more posts than entries I am going to play this a little different, I am going to assign each contestant a number then enter those into random.org..
1.Bmack
2.Hipoblaze
3.Watchman_01
4.Lostdog13
5.angryeaglesfan


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Im in if I'm not 38 minutes too late!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Quietville said:


> Im in if I'm not 38 minutes too late!


You're in 52 mins to go


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

If its not too late I dont have a pipe yet


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

15 mins left everyone, here is the list so far
1.Bmack
2.Hipoblaze
3.Watchman_01
4.Lostdog13
5.angryeaglesfan
6.quietville
7. josh lucky 13


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

and the winner is.................. lostdog13


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats, LD! Enjoy your new obsession... I mean hobby.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats down the new slope


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

New to you pipe kit AND you get to live in Wiesbaden? Life is good. Congrats!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was happily surprised to see the PM from John when I got home today. Thank you for the kit and awesome PIF idea brother. Plenty of questions coming your way soon pipers; I have no idea what I'm getting into here.

And now to learn and plot a cool way to PIF.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations LostDog. Please set up a post letting know how it goes?

JohnB thanks for running this contest. A great way to start off on Puff for a Noob.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Great job John, you just created a perfect bomb list, I also did my own random number based off your list and it looks like starter kit from me is going out today as well. Be prepared for my official first bomb to be launched! :biggrin:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

watchman_01 said:


> Congratulations LostDog. Please set up a post letting know how it goes?
> 
> JohnB thanks for running this contest. A great way to start off on Puff for a Noob.


I absolutely will brother.

+1


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

congrats lostdog and thanks john for the contest


joshey


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you John for starting this thread for a wonderful cause, spreading the joy of pipe smoking. I used your list and picked a random person on it to be the target of my starter kit. I by all means do not want to disrespect you by jacking your thread but since it is the same cause I hope it is okay. It is going to be a surprise for who gets this one so, the other 6 have to watch out but here is a pic of my bomb that should hit later this week.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

hey thats awesome 



mmiller said:


> Thank you John for starting this thread for a wonderful cause, spreading the joy of pipe smoking. I used your list and picked a random person on it to be the target of my starter kit. I by all means do not want to disrespect you by jacking your thread but since it is the same cause I hope it is okay. It is going to be a surprise for who gets this one so, the other 6 have to watch out but here is a pic of my bomb that should hit later this week.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice one, great idea.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats Lostdog13! 

I hope you enjoy the goods (and the slope! :mrgreen

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great contest and congrats to the winner!!!

Welcome to the wonderful side of PIPES!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Great Contest to get someone down another slope... like there isn't enough of them yet LOL

I didn't enter as TommyTree hit me good with a nice pipe already now I need to find the time to start using it LOL


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

mmiller said:


> Thank you John for starting this thread for a wonderful cause, spreading the joy of pipe smoking. I used your list and picked a random person on it to be the target of my starter kit. I by all means do not want to disrespect you by jacking your thread but since it is the same cause I hope it is okay. It is going to be a surprise for who gets this one so, the other 6 have to watch out but here is a pic of my bomb that should hit later this week.


I just wanted to update this thread and let everyone know that I was the lucky recipient of this unexpected bomb. Thanks Matt for the intro to the pipe side, and for the not so subtle push down the slope! I would post another pic, but my wife has the camera on a business trip! I'm looking forward to trying these out, and then I have to find some other stuff to try out.... thanks again!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I see this being a very dangerous slope. Been looking around at different threads and smokingpipes just seeing what all is out there. Today we had to go pick up some stuff at the shopette (had planned to go downtown but has been an iffy weather day and didn't wanna get caught in the rain. Sucks being without a vehicle), so I grabbed a package of PA. Keep seeing this as the suggested baccy to start with in order to kind of learn with a pipe. Haven't yet picked up the jars for storage, but that is next on the list. Is there anything else I should be looking at? Already have a small order set up in my cart at smokingpipes, just waiting to see if I'm ready for this slope before I pull the trigger.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> I see this being a very dangerous slope. Been looking around at different threads and smokingpipes just seeing what all is out there. Today we had to go pick up some stuff at the shopette (had planned to go downtown but has been an iffy weather day and didn't wanna get caught in the rain. Sucks being without a vehicle), so I grabbed a package of PA. Keep seeing this as the suggested baccy to start with in order to kind of learn with a pipe. Haven't yet picked up the jars for storage, but that is next on the list. Is there anything else I should be looking at? Already have a small order set up in my cart at smokingpipes, just waiting to see if I'm ready for this slope before I pull the trigger.


 That dePends how much u wanna spend


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

johnb said:


> That dePends how much u wanna spend


Not a matter of how much I wanna spend John, it's a matter of how much I can spend  This is specifically the reason I have an Epiphone Les Paul Special II instead of the Appetite Les Paul and a Fender 12-string instead of a Guild 12-string.

I feel as though you have greased my skis brother; Thank You


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

How are the 2 new members of our pipe community liking it? Sorry we shoved you down the slope pretty hard! :tease:


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

mmiller said:


> How are the 2 new members of our pipe community liking it? Sorry we shoved you down the slope pretty hard! :tease:


Matt, thanks again for the opportunity to give pipe smoking a try........I have only tried it twice so far, and it's something that will take some getting used to......but that being said, I envision it being an occasional change from cigar smoking more than anything. I do look forward to building a small :der: collection of things and exploring this side a little deeper before passing final judgement though. I'm sure there will be plenty of questions for everyone going forward!


----------

